# Hakka's HT upgrades



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Been doing some upgrades to the HT. Recent addittions include:

Denon 3808 AVR
Panasonic DBP BD-30 bluray player
Teac HDB-840 HD STB


I've also covered all the absorber panels and hidden a lot of wiring, switching to a HDMI AVR made a big difference to mess behind the rack.

I have also added more DVD racks at the rear of the room but dont have a pic of that.

Current equipment list is:

Denon AVR 3808 receiver
Toshiba HD-XE1 HD DVD player
Panasonic DBP BD30 region B bluray player
Sharp BDHP-20 region A bluray player
Denon DVD-2200 DVD-A/SACD player
Teac HDB-840 HD STB
Digicrystal SDT-9077p SD PVR
XBMC
Rotel RB-1070 2ch power amp
Rotel RMB-1075 5ch power amp
Behringer DSP-1124p feedback destroyer
Behringer A500 2ch power amp
B&W LCR600s3 centre
B&W DM603s1 mains
B&W DM602s1 side surrounds
B&W DM601s1 back surrounds
DIY cylinder subs (2)
Infocus IN72 projector


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Hakka..
Looks a lot neater..and some nice gear you have..
I've just bought the Digicrystal HD-9500 STB..A nice unit..


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Prof. said:


> Hey Hakka..
> Looks a lot neater..and some nice gear you have..
> I've just bought the Digicrystal HD-9500 STB..A nice unit..


Thanks mate, had my eye on that pvr also.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, nice equipment list. Post some more pics of the room when you get a chance


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

dradius said:


> Wow, nice equipment list. Post some more pics of the room when you get a chance


Thanks mate, more pics are on the way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

are all those power indicator lights below the screen distracting at all?


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

SQCherokee said:


> are all those power indicator lights below the screen distracting at all?


The ones on the BDF and behringer amp are too bright so i have some tinted perspex covering them, the blue lights on the rotel are covered with black tape, all the others can be dimmed by remote.

Hakka.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I've been at it again, latest additions include an Epson TW-2000 1080p projector (1080UB pro in the US), a Topfield HDPVR-7100 pvr, an XBOX360, I replaced the B&W603s1 with a pair of 603s3, and I've had my Panasonic BD-30 modified for multi region Blu Ray playback. I also upgraded the 3808 with Dynamic Volume.

I think i'm finished for a while, next upgrade will be a new room.

I will update my pics in a few days.

Hakka.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow Hakka...you have been busy!
Sounds like some very nice upgrades..:T


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

hi

cool theater...nice collection

keep it up

jcanaca


----------

